# Tuna, Salmon, Macrel + Recipe ideas



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay so i eat 4 tins of tuna a day, little tin is 130 calories each, very little fat and 34 grams of protein each sooo like 135 grams overall , so they are damn brilliant quick protein fixes. Was wondering though what salmon and mackrel were like in comparison?

Getting a bit bored of tuna now.. i dont know how to jazz it up as ive kinda given up bread and pasta now.


----------

